# matroxfb kernel parameters

## karlika

Hi!

Im having some problems switching to the 2.6 kernel.

I had my matroxfb running at 1600x1200 ("video=matrox:vesa:0x1BF") which does not work any more.

Heres the log:

Apr  4 15:48:01 blizzard kernel: matroxfb: Matrox G550 detected

Apr  4 15:48:01 blizzard kernel: matroxfb: MTRR's turned on

Apr  4 15:48:01 blizzard kernel: matroxfb: cannot set xres to 800, rounded up to 832

Apr  4 15:48:01 blizzard last message repeated 4 times

Apr  4 15:48:01 blizzard kernel: matroxfb: cannot set xres to 1400, rounded up to 1408

Apr  4 15:48:01 blizzard last message repeated 2 times

Apr  4 15:48:01 blizzard kernel: matroxfb: cannot set xres to 1800, rounded up to 1856

Apr  4 15:48:01 blizzard kernel: matroxfb: cannot set xres to 1800, rounded up to 1856

Apr  4 15:48:01 blizzard kernel: matroxfb: cannot set xres to 400, rounded up to 448

Apr  4 15:48:01 blizzard last message repeated 2 times

Apr  4 15:48:01 blizzard kernel: matroxfb: cannot set xres to 480, rounded up to 512

Apr  4 15:48:01 blizzard last message repeated 3 times

Apr  4 15:48:01 blizzard kernel: matroxfb: 640x480x8bpp (virtual: 640x26214)

Apr  4 15:48:01 blizzard kernel: matroxfb: framebuffer at 0xDC000000, mapped to 0xf8900000, size 33554432

Apr  4 15:48:01 blizzard kernel: Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 80x30

Apr  4 15:48:01 blizzard kernel: fb0: MATROX frame buffer device

Apr  4 15:48:01 blizzard kernel: matroxfb_crtc2: secondary head of fb0 was registered as fb1

I allready read through the framebuffer howto a few times and its not helping...

Did those parameters change or do I have to reconfigure anything else?

Oh, and without bootsplash I just get some colourful vertical lines...

Regards,

Titus

----------

## Munkeh

I don't mean to resurrect an old thread but I have the exact same problem.

It appears matroxfb is broken with 2.6+ kernels.  :Crying or Very sad:  I've been using 2.4.28 because of this.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

----------

## karlika

was to use "video=matroxfb:vesa:0x1BF"

instead of "video=matrox:vesa:0x1BF"

It was changed in the documentation but I overread it at least 20 times...

Regards

----------

## Munkeh

Awesome, that works.

Thanks so much.

----------

